# PINS beach trip May 2017



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi everybody,
Who all would be interested in a down island (4x4) trip sometime in May? I'm thinking primitive camping, fishing, ice cold beverages, etc. Starting Friday afternoon, or early Saturday morning and ending on Sunday afternoon. I like the isolation, but I guess I'm getting more sociable in my older age so a group of like minded people could be fun. 
FYI 5-9 (Tuesday) is the full moon so the weekends either side is waxing or waning. 5-26 is the new moon and 5-29 is Memorial day.

I also posted this in the camping forum.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

check oot jeep clubs in your area they go quite often.


----------



## mgoodman2014 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd be interested in meeting up.... Located out of Victoria.
Feel free to shoot me an email... [email protected]
I won't claim to know much about the fishing out that way, but I like a cold one, good company and fishing.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm interested, but pretty sure I can't make it. Lots of kids activities in May. I'll keep tabs on this though, just in case...


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

*PINS Trip*



OlRob65 said:


> Hi everybody,
> Who all would be interested in a down island (4x4) trip sometime in May? I'm thinking primitive camping, fishing, ice cold beverages, etc. Starting Friday afternoon, or early Saturday morning and ending on Sunday afternoon. I like the isolation, but I guess I'm getting more sociable in my older age so a group of like minded people could be fun.
> FYI 5-9 (Tuesday) is the full moon so the weekends either side is waxing or waning. 5-26 is the new moon and 5-29 is Memorial day.
> 
> I also posted this in the camping forum.


Bump...


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

OlRob65 said:


> Bump...


Got what days figured out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

*PINS trip*

Thanks for asking.
We're gonna leave outta San Antonio Saturday 5-21 around 3:30 4 am so we can get there around sunup. We're planning on camping Saturday night & heading back Sunday.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Good luck to you guys. Hopefully the weather conditions will cooperate. A word of caution.........the park rangers are really cracking down on seat belts so I highly suggest wearing them. The roads are still under construction as well.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

... 5-21 is Sunday ...


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

acoastalbender said:


> ... 5-21 is Sunday ...


Yeah, I realized that when I was updating my calendar. None the less, we're leaving SA on Saturday morning and coming back Sunday afternoon. May 20th & 21st. 
I knew I should looked at the calendar first.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

****, I'm looking at the same weekend but the conditions may be windy.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Magic seaweed says it would be a *****in weekend for surfing if it wasnt for the wind.


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

We went, we got blown out. The wind was thumping around 20 - 25 and the surf was rough, too rough for this fat old man to fish in for more than a few minutes at a time. There were 5 - 6 sets peaking at 3 - 4 ft. And the water was, IMHO, chilly. We accomplished 2 of 3 goals, tried out my new (to me) 4x4, drank beer on the beach, didn't catch fish. Still calling it a success. I only took 2 pictures of the surf, so I'm not gonna upload them.


----------

